# Where can i buy ISOMs?



## Master of Disaster (Jun 13, 2004)

OK.... I'm joking... a little......
I know it's very taboo to ask this question and I'm familiar with the rules... I've been around long enough to know that people that ask this question are always sent to "The Rules"...

So here's my question:

WHY?

Why don't we talk about sources? I don't get it.... Everyone admits to having them... There's even banner ads for places to buy cubans on this page! What law are we trying to avoid? Is this kind of info shared via PM? 


Enlighten me... please....

Pardon my "Newbieness"

Master of Disaster


----------



## DocRKS (Aug 8, 2004)

There is no law against smoking Habana produced cigars or drinking HC7 Rum --but there are several laws prohibiting the conducting of commerce between a legal resident of the US and Cuba. This is a public forum with no control over who gets to look in and participate so with discretion being the wisest policy to follow - that's why these kind of questions are best taken off line or often referred to the Rules for guidance.
Now - if you ever do find out how to get authentic Cuban cigars in this country - pls LMK....


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Once upon a time long long ago, there was this source, and oh what a great source it twas. People started posting about this place upon unsecured message boards. Not long after, shipment after shipment after shipment started getting plucked by US Customs. The same people that were expecting boxes of Havanas finest got letters of seizure instead. In trying to make right of this bad situation, this vendor refunded folks, and after that, refused shipments to the USA to this very day.

The actions of a few (who posted the source, shipping information, etc) ruined this very good source for everyone. While many may beg to differ, I know a gentelman personally who is recently retired from US Customs. For those that think they dont skim thru public boards, think again....they do.

On the question on why some vendors openly post? Well, thats *their * choice to do so, not ours. Virtually all my sources (some of whom I consider very good friends) neither post or advertise at all on any board. Its their choice not to & I will respect that by not reveiling them openly on any board.
Two of them dont even have a website.

I posted a simular answer a long time ago on another board to a simular question. Chances are, nothing may happen & nobody gets their cigars seized if a source is openly discussed in an open forum. But....
...when you have a $xxxx.00 order about to be placed would you risk it? Why tempt fate and chance on increasing the risk? 
Remember, its not legal if you are in the USA for now. Never forget that simple fact.

Just my $0.02 cents


----------



## CgarWyzrd (Jun 20, 2004)

poker said:


> For those that think they dont skim thru public boards, think again....they do.
> 
> True Dat
> 
> ...


Poker speaks the truth--occasionally 

Persons on this board, and many others, charish their sources because it takes a great deal of time to find the really good ones. JMHO= Hell, I could be wrong


----------



## Enyafan (Oct 26, 2003)

i have chatted with the retiree that poker speaks of and he is telling the truth. i haven't ordered cubans in a long time myself but i have a source now that will not take orders for now. in fact they may not take them ever again and they are not even open about sending cubans, you will have to find sources the old fashioned way which includes being here for awhile and making friends.


----------



## mykl (Aug 7, 2004)

Enyafan said:


> i have chatted with the retiree that poker speaks of and he is telling the truth. i haven't ordered cubans in a long time myself but i have a source now that will not take orders for now. in fact they may not take them ever again and they are not even open about sending cubans, you will have to find sources the old fashioned way which includes being here for awhile and making friends.


your right, i have recently learned that is the best way. somone was kind enough to guide me in the right direction today. glad they were nice enough to do that. and if the person who told me reads this, thanks again!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

poker said:


> Once upon a time long long ago, .....
> 
> Just my $0.02 cents


Smart, dat.

To the brave customs men reading this forum and defending Americans from Cuban cigars while rapists walk free......... :fu


----------



## wk-mang (Oct 27, 2003)

Excellent post by Poker! 

Wade


----------



## ElkTwin (Aug 14, 2004)

Yeah, poker's a pretty shrewd character.

All things considered, discretion is the better part of valor.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I knew it was like this & I knew that if I used one of the openly advertised vendors of ISOM's that they run a high risk of seizure, if they are even the real McCoy (did I just say that?).

You may notice that I have never pmed any of you guys to ask you for a source. For now, I will keep it that way.

There are so many non-ISOM cigars out there that I haven't tried that I can still chase the dragon for a few more years without sliding down your slippery slope.

By the time I get around to the ISOM thing, they may be perfectly legal in this country. If not, I will ask someone (privately).

In the meantime, good luck to everyone. You won't see my ugly little face in the Habano section very often because I have found that the best way to avoid temptation is to avoid temptation.

:z


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Master of Disaster said:


> Why don't we talk about sources? I don't get it.... Everyone admits to having them... There's even banner ads for places to buy cubans on this page! What law are we trying to avoid? Is this kind of info shared via PM?


Over 30% of our visitors are from countries where smoking Cubans are legal. The banner ads aren't meant to imply that Cuban Cigars are available everywhere.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

pds said:


> Over 30% of our visitors are from countries where smoking Cubans are legal. The banner ads aren't meant to imply that Cuban Cigars are available everywhere.


 Over 30%? Havent seen that many. Just seen a couple/few, except from me that is .

After smoking a CAO eXtreme yesterday, I have to say that there is many NC-cigars that are equally good or even better than some cubans.

Just my 0.02 cents. ))


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Thanks Poker for saying it so well that nothing else need be said.


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

where? at the isom store of course.....lol 

just watch out for the black helicopters!!! :z


----------



## Master of Disaster (Jun 13, 2004)

OK.... I get it.... we don't name names so that we don't jeopardize sources. Then is it safe to assume that most of the well publicized sources are not the safest?

Also... without naming names... If I have found what seriously feels like a reliable source, what are some criteria I should use to decide if it will be safe? Without naming names.

MoD


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

El Rey del Mundo said:


> Over 30%? Havent seen that many. Just seen a couple/few, except from me that is .


They lurk in the shadows... ever notice the "guests" ? many folks never register but lurk here for a looooong time. PDS most likely has vays of findig out who dey are and vere dey live...


----------



## foxtrot15222 (Jul 31, 2004)

Hey guys, I'm still a newbie, (no bananas in my name) just wondering whats up with these websites in NON-US countries offering quality ISOMs. I think the law say that ISOMs are illegal to own right within the US? But since these websites offer GUARANTED DELIVERY, well can you get ISOMs that way? Or does customs step in a keep em before they reach the border? Just curious is anyone knew what the law was or what the deal is. I've heard that the website ordering is a loophole as far as customs. Because ISOMs are legal over there. and they can't tamper with mail. let me know. Dont have the money to buy any fancy ISOMs anyways, lol.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

foxtrot15222 said:


> Hey guys, I'm still a newbie, (no bananas in my name) just wondering whats up with these websites in NON-US countries offering quality ISOMs.


_Not illegal to advertise. Remember, the USA is the only country to have an embargo on Cuba. The internet is world wide._



foxtrot15222 said:


> I think the law say that ISOMs are illegal to own right within the US?


_False. Havana cigars are legal to own, but they are illegal to import, trade, gift, transport, trade, sell, buy, etc if a US citizen._



foxtrot15222 said:


> But since these websites offer GUARANTED DELIVERY, well can you get ISOMs that way?


_The chance of seizure always exists. If you dont mind having...
1) US Customs knowing who you are & address in event of a seizure
2) US Customs possibly following up with fines in the near or far future for past seizure violations._



foxtrot15222 said:


> Or does customs step in a keep em before they reach the border?


_No, they step in & seize them under law for 30 days, then destroy them if found and send you a nice 9 page letter_



foxtrot15222 said:


> I've heard that the website ordering is a loophole as far as customs. Because ISOMs are legal over there. and they can't tamper with mail.


_False. _

From the US Customs website (note bold test)

The revival of interest in cigars and cigar smoking underscores the need to remind the public of the prohibitions that have been in place for many years with respect to cigars of Cuban origin. The number of attempted importations of Cuban cigars into the United States is rising and because dealing in such cigars may lead to Treasury enforcement actions, the public should be aware of - and make every effort to observe - the prohibitions which are in effect.

*Only persons returning from Cuba after a licensed visit there are permitted to bring Cuban cigars into the United States,* provided the value of such cigars does not exceed $100 US dollars and the *cigars are for that individual's personal use and not for resale.* *All other importations of Cuban cigars are illegal. * *All offers to buy or sell such cigars in the United States involve cigars that were imported illegally.* *Contrary to what many people may believe, it is illegal for travelers to bring into the United States Cuban cigars acquired in third countries (such as Canada, England, or Mexico).*
It is also *illegal for U.S. persons to buy, sell, trade, or otherwise engage in transactions involving illegally-imported Cuban cigars. The penalties for doing so include, in addition to confiscation of the cigars, civil fines of up to $55,000 per violation and in appropriate cases, criminal prosecution which may result in higher fines and/or imprisonment.*

These prohibitions are applicable to *all goods of Cuban origin * and are an important element of the comprehensive program of economic sanctions against the Cuban Government which have been in place since 1963. Those sanctions have had the support of the last seven Administrations.

The U.S. Treasury Department's Office of Foreign Assets Control (OFAC), administers the embargo of Cuba.


----------



## jordon (Mar 23, 2004)

El Rey del Mundo said:


> Over 30%? Havent seen that many. Just seen a couple/few, except from me that is .


Don't forget about Canada - we smoke Cubans here too.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Churchlady said:


> They lurk in the shadows... ever notice the "guests" ? many folks never register but lurk here for a looooong time. PDS most likely has vays of findig out who dey are and vere dey live...


I knew that! Just wanted a post to get closer to the banana. Im sure getting hungry over here!


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

jordon said:


> Don't forget about Canada - we smoke Cubans here too.


I havent forgotten about you! You are that country that are north of that other country, I cant remember its name.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

jordon said:


> Don't forget about Canada - we smoke Cubans here too.


But I'll bet with the GST, PST, or F*@!T they are pretty expensive, no?


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Hey MoD,

PM sent.


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

I got this source from a cool BOTL on another site...he doesn't mind sharing it,so here you go....
http://www.frippafroppa.com/cigars/newsource.jpg


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

I was driving in the car and thought: What if a guy had a cousin in [another country] and he buys some Cigars from [unnamed country] removes the bands, ships them to his relative in [unnamed country] without bands or with some [unnamed country] bands put on them that have been sent to him via [unamed shipping resource]. Wouldn't it be hard to figure out the country of origin once the bands are removed?

Please don't flame me if this has been done, I'm pretty new to this.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Valid question, but alas....its up to you  (the guy who gets the letter of seizure) to prove they are not a product of Cuba, not US Customs having to prove that they are.

I've had Hoyo Epicure No 1's seized, so the bandless theory is out.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Poker, I am aware the Epi #1s and 2s are bandless. Were yours in their original box when seized?


----------



## Deriffe (Jul 27, 2004)

To be completely honest, I've only had one ISOM that I liked more than a Toraño Signature, a Toraño 1916 or a Toraño Tribute. That one was aged for a couple of years and it was gifted to me. 

I personally think the whole embargo thing is stupid. The quickest way for Cuba to become a democracy is to open free commerce with it. Our beef should be with Castro and as long as we have the embargo, he can blame us for all the problems. If we would get rid of this stupid embargo, then the people of Cuba would see where the true problem lies.....CASTRO and Communism! 

That being said, it's illegal to import cuban cigars so we're stuck with it. :al


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Lost Sailor said:


> I got this source from a cool BOTL on another site...he doesn't mind sharing it,so here you go....
> http://www.frippafroppa.com/cigars/newsource.jpg


I hear that lady sits in that same doorway day after day, smokes cigars, and charges tourists $2 to take her picture sitting there.
BTW, that location is half a block from the Plaza de la Cathedral, in Old Havana.

MoTheMan


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Man, she is a hottie. Too bad I'm married. 
.
Mo, there you are.... Hope you are well.


----------



## DocRKS (Aug 8, 2004)

Bruce5 said:


> Poker, I am aware the Epi #1s and 2s are bandless.


WERE Bandless - the last 2 boxes of HdM Epi #2s came banded. A friend in the mid-West told me his latest shipment of Upmann Mag 46 came with a cigar band. There will be very few, if any, bandless Habana product available by year's end ----you will have to get pre-'04.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

DocRKS - 
My Epi #1s and #2s *are* from 03.
I knew they banded some Epi #2s this year, but I thought that was some type of special edition stick. Thanks for the update.


----------



## assafire (Aug 23, 2004)

DocRKS said:


> There is no law against smoking Habana produced cigars or drinking HC7 Rum --but there are several laws prohibiting the conducting of commerce between a legal resident of the US and Cuba. This is a public forum with no control over who gets to look in and participate so with discretion being the wisest policy to follow - that's why these kind of questions are best taken off line or often referred to the Rules for guidance.
> Now - if you ever do find out how to get authentic Cuban cigars in this country - pls LMK....


Ya know, if they can bring in tons of cocaine to the US and no one can stop it, shouldn't cigars be a little easier?

But then, I doubt cigar smugglers would have any interest in a shootout with police. And who wants to give up the day job for a couple of years in Leavenworth?


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

assafire said:


> Ya know, if they can bring in tons of cocaine to the US and no one can stop it, shouldn't cigars be a little easier?
> 
> But then, I doubt cigar smugglers would have any interest in a shootout with police. And who wants to give up the day job for a couple of years in Leavenworth?


I for one don't want to swallow a condom full of Monte's!


----------



## assafire (Aug 23, 2004)

LeafHog said:


> I for one don't want to swallow a condom full of Monte's!


OMG, I didn't even think of that, so disgusting. Do you think lubricated might be better?

Ick, I just thought about the recovery process. u

Anyway, Fidel can't live forever, it just seems that way.

I'll be in Nogales, Mex in a couple of weeks. i always bring back Prescription drugs, but after 9/11, customs always gives me the fisheye.

Customs: "Iowa? Thats a long ways to come for (drug du jour)." "Well, Mr. Customs man, the in laws live in Tucson..." They never look in the bag, but I'll bet cigars would get me the chair, mere drugs don't rate.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

assafire said:


> And who wants to give up the day job for a couple of years in Leavenworth?


HEY!! i've lived in this area (leavenworth) for nearly 14 frickin years!!! and boy does it suck.
u


----------



## assafire (Aug 23, 2004)

IHT said:


> HEY!! i've lived in this area (leavenworth) for nearly 14 frickin years!!! and boy does it suck.
> u


Gateway to Omaha


----------

